# Detailing meme's



## james vti-s

bit of fun

make them here: http://makeameme.org/create

Or: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=make+a+meme


----------



## WhenIwake

Ahahah .. I hate that feeling


----------



## james vti-s




----------



## jebus

meme1 by M_Acton, on Flickr


mem2 by M_Acton, on Flickr


meme3 by M_Acton, on Flickr


meme4 by M_Acton, on Flickr


meme5 by M_Acton, on Flickr


meme6 by M_Acton, on Flickr


----------



## TheMetalMan0

Haha some great ones there Jebus.


----------



## ImDesigner




----------



## masterpartha

Nice ones


----------



## james vti-s




----------



## s29nta

Good stuff :thumb:


----------



## Pookini

These have made my day!


----------



## james vti-s

ImDesigner said:


>


----------



## james vti-s




----------



## Puntoboy

james vti-s said:


>


My fav


----------



## james vti-s

Good all right


----------



## deano93tid

james vti-s said:


>


This one's my favourite, still can't figure out why though :argie:


----------



## james vti-s




----------



## 5doorfish

via Imgflip Meme Maker


----------



## ottostein

james vti-s said:


>


Genuine LOLZ!!!!!


----------



## V3nom

hahaha some absolute belters in here!


----------



## TheMetalMan0

ImDesigner said:


>


This sums up exactly how I'm feeling at the moment haha I've got everything I need for a good few years but yet there's still more I want :buffer:


----------



## deano93tid




----------



## deano93tid




----------



## deano93tid




----------



## deano93tid




----------



## deano93tid




----------



## james vti-s

XD


----------



## danwel

Came accross this one...some serious dedication there:driver:


----------



## deano93tid

danwel said:


> Came accross this one...some serious dedication there:driver:


That's it, expectations.


----------



## muzzer

It must just be me, but that link opens to the site but the minute you click on your chosen image, it just sits there doing nothing. And i have such good ideas too :lol:


----------



## james vti-s

muzzer42 said:


> It must just be me, but that link opens to the site but the minute you click on your chosen image, it just sits there doing nothing. And i have such good ideas too :lol:


Ill add a different link now


----------



## deano93tid

muzzer42 said:


> It must just be me, but that link opens to the site but the minute you click on your chosen image, it just sits there doing nothing. And i have such good ideas too :lol:


That is what will happen on that one.

You need to right click the image and save it locally, when on the meme generator site you will have the option to upload your own image then select that one and work your magic. :thumb:


----------



## muzzer

deano93tid said:


> That is what will happen on that one.
> 
> You need to right click the image and save it locally, when on the meme generator site you will have the option to upload your own image then select that one and work your magic. :thumb:


To be fair mate, i can't be bothered :lol:

Incidentally, slightly off topic a bit, i've been in touch with bowgs and Jon about a night out, developments soon buddy.

Right, let's try these meme thingymabobs again


----------



## deano93tid

Sweet you've got my number so just let me know that date


----------



## muzzer




----------



## james vti-s

Iv added new link so try them Dean ;-)


----------



## muzzer




----------



## muzzer




----------



## muzzer

deano93tid said:


> Sweet you've got my number so just let me know that date


Will do buddy.

I got it to work this time wooohoooo :lol:


----------



## deano93tid

LOOOOL some good ones there Muzzer.


----------



## muzzer




----------



## muzzer




----------



## WhenIwake




----------



## m2srt

And here's one I made earlier!


----------



## WhichOne'sPink?

WhenIwake said:


>


Absolutely this! :lol:


----------



## MA3RC




----------



## 20vKarlos

I have just had the best 5 ,injures on this forum! These are quality!!!


----------



## Vroomfondel




----------



## s29nta

muzzer42 said:


>


Awesome!


----------



## Sparky160




----------



## JwilliamsM




----------



## muzzer




----------



## muzzer




----------



## muzzer




----------



## muzzer




----------



## muzzer




----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE




----------



## -Raven-




----------



## -Raven-




----------



## -Raven-




----------



## -Raven-




----------



## -Raven-




----------



## -Raven-




----------



## Kerr




----------



## muzzer




----------



## muzzer




----------



## ottostein




----------



## ottostein




----------



## muzzer

ottostein said:


>


:lol:


----------



## ottostein




----------



## muzzer




----------



## ottostein




----------



## muzzer




----------



## muzzer




----------



## Kerr




----------



## ottostein




----------



## ottostein




----------



## ottostein




----------



## ottostein




----------



## muzzer




----------



## muzzer




----------



## muzzer




----------



## muzzer




----------



## muzzer




----------



## V3nom

muzzer42 said:


>


hahaha always me


----------



## possul




----------



## muzzer




----------



## james vti-s

via Imgflip Meme Maker

via Imgflip Meme Maker

via Imgflip Meme Maker

via Imgflip Meme Maker


----------



## muzzer




----------



## Kiashuma

Here's mine


----------



## Drewie

One after today's session

Detailing meme by callum_drew, on Flickr


----------



## AaronGTi




----------



## Dannbodge

Love that last one.
Some hilarious ones on here


----------



## The_Bouncer

:lol: - great thread.










.


----------



## SJW_OCD

Hahaha! Some great ones.


----------



## Brazo

Guys it would be a shame to have to love this to the GC. 

That's all I'm saying :thumb:


----------



## Rascal_69

Brazo said:


> Guys it would be a shame to have to love this to the GC.
> 
> That's all I'm saying :thumb:


Gc mean garbage can?


----------



## -Kev-

Gentlemans Club section. some of these memes are close to the mark regarding the pics themselves and / or the language so bear this in mind please guys..


----------



## R7KY D




----------



## james vti-s

via Imgflip Meme Maker


----------



## Vroomfondel




----------



## james vti-s




----------



## steve from wath

here you go ,my two pence worth`s







AND THIS COS YOULL NICK EM


----------



## R7KY D




----------



## Wilco




----------



## Wilco




----------



## muzzer




----------



## muzzer




----------



## muzzer




----------



## B0DSKI




----------



## Sirmally2




----------



## james vti-s

Darth Detailing


----------



## Schuey




----------



## halam




----------



## halam




----------



## Sirmally2




----------



## james vti-s




----------



## danbmx_69




----------



## Wilco




----------



## james vti-s

Wilco said:


>


:lol:


----------



## danbmx_69




----------



## Guest




----------



## Sparky160

Sticking with Pulp Fiction Theme


----------



## m2srt




----------



## Guest




----------



## muzzer




----------



## muzzer




----------



## muzzer




----------



## ChrisST




----------



## muzzer




----------



## muzzer




----------



## Mick

some of these are very good :thumb:


----------



## m2srt




----------



## georgeandpeppa




----------



## Tank




----------



## ChrisST




----------



## james vti-s




----------



## ColinEhm1




----------



## -Raven-




----------



## james vti-s

10/10


----------



## WhichOne'sPink?

ChrisST said:


>


I _think_ I see what you did there. :thumb:


----------



## MitchB121

Some of these are brilliant!!


----------



## Horatio




----------



## james vti-s




----------



## steve1975

http://makeameme.org/meme/someone-ask-for


----------



## chrisgreen




----------



## james vti-s




----------



## SunnyBoi




----------



## WP-UK




----------



## evo343




----------



## Greboth

Forget twice a week, that should just say "Peoples face when I tell them I wash my car"


----------



## Lean6




----------



## Lean6




----------



## Lean6




----------



## james vti-s

*Wiping off a LSP*


----------



## wedger

Lol good laugh on a Friday


----------



## james vti-s

*Dog pissing on my wheels !*


----------



## V3nom




----------



## Otter Smacker

Brilliant memes folks!

Keep'em coming:thumb:


----------



## Otter Smacker




----------



## WP-UK

Thats one of my favourites although seen it before :lol:

Like you avatar pic too :lol:


----------



## Dift




----------



## Otter Smacker




----------



## Dift




----------



## SystemClenz

Sparky160 said:


> Sticking with Pulp Fiction Theme


This is brilliant :thumb:


----------



## Wilco




----------



## Eliasasas

Wilco said:


>




What does she do with the clutch then?

PS: Yes I did get the joke. I'm just curious if this is your meme.


----------



## Wilco

She's 4ft 11 and cant always press it all the way in.


----------



## Rayner

Wilco said:


> cant always press it all the way in.


She says the same


----------



## S4Steve

Dift said:


>


Lol! :thumb:


----------



## james vti-s

HA HA HA or MR civic type r


----------



## Jenny19




----------



## james vti-s




----------



## V3nom

hahahaha topper


----------



## James Bagguley

SPLAT!


----------



## James Bagguley




----------



## Otter Smacker




----------



## Blackmondie

After seeing all the memes as replies on some threads, maybe this thread should be revived


----------



## Starbuck88

Blackmondie said:


> After seeing all the memes as replies on some threads, maybe this thread should be revived


wander which threads you're referring too hahaha


----------



## Starbuck88




----------



## Starbuck88




----------



## Starbuck88




----------



## polac5397




----------



## Starbuck88




----------



## Starbuck88




----------



## Starbuck88




----------



## james vti-s




----------



## Wilco




----------



## WP-UK

*You're telling me there is more than one use for Vaseline?? *


----------



## Starbuck88




----------



## Starbuck88




----------



## james vti-s

asonda said:


>


----------



## Starbuck88




----------



## Starbuck88




----------



## Starbuck88




----------



## james vti-s

Devil's In









The Detail​


----------



## ITSonlyREECE




----------



## Wilco




----------



## Cookies

Love these. Belter lol...


----------



## Cookies

My tuppence worth..


----------



## james vti-s

who knows !!! ... they could be using a washing up liquid dilution !!!


----------



## Cookies

And another couple...


----------



## k9vnd

asonda said:


>


AWSOME!!..:lol:


----------



## Cookies




----------



## L200 Steve




----------



## Dixondmn




----------



## ShiningWit

SPEED DATING:


----------

